# Creating a bandage for a horse's forearm/elbow area.



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

As you found out that is a tough area to keep bandaged. There are 2 ways that I know of that could work.
One way is to put your treated dressing on the wound, covered by a way bigger padded type dressing & wrap gauze around the upper leg, over the elbow area & over & around the barrel/girth area.Like a spica dressing/ cast. It can take some practice & will use a lot of material but it can be done. Careful not to get it too tight around the leg.








or tape it on with the stickiest tape you can get but not likely to last long.

Are you sure the area needs to be covered?


----------



## CopperHorse (Mar 29, 2009)

natisha said:


> As you found out that is a tough area to keep bandaged. There are 2 ways that I know of that could work.
> One way is to put your treated dressing on the wound, covered by a way bigger padded type dressing & wrap gauze around the upper leg, over the elbow area & over & around the barrel/girth area.Like a spica dressing/ cast. It can take some practice & will use a lot of material but it can be done. Careful not to get it too tight around the leg.
> 
> 
> ...


 For now yes it does need to be covered. I have been playing with the "spica dressing/cast" and I think I have that part figured out. Its just the dressing would not stay in place, LOL. I am going out now to wash and care for the wound and attempt to dress it again, will post pics as I wrap it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CopperHorse (Mar 29, 2009)

*Ok Anyone who has a queezy stomach you need to STOP HERE. Graphic injury pics are attached!!*







First pic is before I cleaned the wound (note this is day two of injury)

Second and third pics are after I cleaned the wound and ready to apply dressing.

Fourth pic is what I came up with for keeping the bandage with Fura Zone ointment in place.

Fifth pic is the outside bandage to hopefully keep it clean and keep bugs/flies away from it.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Bravo, I'd say you did a right handy job.
With your set up another option may be to line the inside of the shirt with dressing material, tape it to the cloth. ABD pads work well. Slather your ointment on the wound, put on the shirt & that should be enough to keep the wound clean. That may be better a little further in the healing process though.
Poor baby, but I think she'll heal just fine especially with your good care.


----------



## CopperHorse (Mar 29, 2009)

natisha said:


> Bravo, I'd say you did a right handy job.
> With your set up another option may be to line the inside of the shirt with dressing material, tape it to the cloth. ABD pads work well. Slather your ointment on the wound, put on the shirt & that should be enough to keep the wound clean. That may be better a little further in the healing process though.
> Poor baby, but I think she'll heal just fine especially with your good care.


Thank you! The shirt idea was actually my vet's idea. He said he had a client once before use a long sleeve shirt and it worked for them. I ended up cutting the long sleeve at about the elbow because it was just more then needed. It went all the way down to her fetlock, lol.


----------

